# decoy agitator vids....



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone know where to get a hold of "dances(ing?) with dogs" the moreau video? 

There has been some interest on here about learning to decoy.

I highly recommend the CTS bite suit video with Ray Allen co. and Stewart Hilliard. The video is all about the bite suit. care, fit, maintenance, safety, and has good footage of targeting and working in the suit. I send people home with that video if they express interest....

Any other vids that go into detail about suit work? got a friend that is interested and I wouldnt mind watching more vids myself...

joby


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Joby,

Contact: Cher Car Kennels (Cheryl Carlson) (989) 224-7225 or [email protected].

Cheryl and Jean-Michel Moreau made the vid.

Ordering and Shipping Information

By phone with Visa/MasterCard or Discover 989-224-7225 or send check or
money order to

Cheryl Carlson
4215 S. Lowell Road
St. Johns, MI 48879

$55.00 US + Shipping costs. Most single orders will ship priority. $3.50 to $5.00
For multiple items, please call regarding shipping. Sorry, no C.O.D.s


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks tim.

as always you have the info....Hey on another note what was tthe name of that stuff you recommended to spray suits down with? I have been getting bouts of cellulitis occasionally after getting beat up in the suit, no fun. It was some type of anti-bacterial stuff i recall...

Joby


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

That would be Colloidal Silver. With a few parts from Radio Shack and some .9999 fine silver, you can make a generator yourself. Pennies for a gallon that way... Amish stores and some health food stores carry it too. Usually made by 3M. It's a bit pricey that way but worth every penny. Be careful with online buying, the wrong stuff will turn you blue like a Smurf, permanently.

Put it in a mister bottle and spray away. Nice thing is, it doesn't wear out, but; will have to be re-applied after laundering the suit.

Safe, simple and it works! Gotta love it...


----------

